# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  F24 ritenute su distribuzione dividendi

## Jekko

Ciao,  
mi permetto di sottoporvi un problema di carattere specificamente operativo: 
Devo redarre un modello F24 per le ritenute sulla distribuzione dividendi di una società. 
Queste ritenute vanno versate entro il 16 del mese successivo al trimestre in cui avvengono le distribuzioni utili. 
Nella casella "mese" del modello F24 cosa devo andare ad indicare? 
3-6-9-12 per indicare l'ultimo mese di ogni trimestre valido per la corresponsione dei dividendi  
oppure 
1-2-3-4 per indicare il numero del trimestre? 
Io ho cercato in giro per Internet dei chiarimenti ufficiali in merito ma purtroppo non ho trovato nulla. 
Grazie infinite, ciao.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao,  
> mi permetto di sottoporvi un problema di carattere specificamente operativo: 
> Devo redarre un modello F24 per le ritenute sulla distribuzione dividendi di una società. 
> Queste ritenute vanno versate entro il 16 del mese successivo al trimestre in cui avvengono le distribuzioni utili. 
> Nella casella "mese" del modello F24 cosa devo andare ad indicare? 
> 3-6-9-12 per indicare l'ultimo mese di ogni trimestre valido per la corresponsione dei dividendi  
> oppure 
> 1-2-3-4 per indicare il numero del trimestre? 
> Io ho cercato in giro per Internet dei chiarimenti ufficiali in merito ma purtroppo non ho trovato nulla. 
> Grazie infinite, ciao.

  3-6-9-12. 
ciao

----------


## Jekko

> 3-6-9-12. 
> ciao

  Caro Danilo, 
prima di tutto grazie per la risposta. 
Alla luce della tua preparazione e dell'ottima fattura dei lavori che hai pubblicato su Internet io considero il tuo parere come "Ipse Dixit". 
Purtroppo però io sono dipendente e devo rendere conto anche ad altri del mio operato, quindi, se ti è possibile, ti chiederei l'enorme cortesia di indicarmi, se esistono, dei riferimenti ufficiali che confermano la tua tesi (quale possa essere una circolare o risoluzione ministeriale, o un qualsiasi riferimento normativo o di prassi). 
Scusa il disturbo, ciao

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Caro Danilo, 
> prima di tutto grazie per la risposta. 
> Alla luce della tua preparazione e dell'ottima fattura dei lavori che hai pubblicato su Internet io considero il tuo parere come "Ipse Dixit". 
> Purtroppo però io sono dipendente e devo rendere conto anche ad altri del mio operato, quindi, se ti è possibile, ti chiederei l'enorme cortesia di indicarmi, se esistono, dei riferimenti ufficiali che confermano la tua tesi (quale possa essere una circolare o risoluzione ministeriale, o un qualsiasi riferimento normativo o di prassi). 
> Scusa il disturbo, ciao

  Basta vedere sul sito dell’AdE le regole di compilazione del codice tributo 1035 che ritengo il codice corretto.

----------


## Jekko

> Basta vedere sul sito dellAdE le regole di compilazione del codice tributo 1035 che ritengo il codice corretto.

  Gent.mo Enrico, naturalmente era la prima cosa che avevo guardato ma non è che sia poi così chiaro in quanto dice: 
(2) rateazione/regione/prov/mese rif: 	indicare il mese di riferimento, nellesempio 03 
quindi mi parla di "mese" quando io devo ragionare a "trimestre", e nella descrizione non specifica alcun periodo. 
Comunque per il momento sto andando avanti con le indicazioni di Danilo. 
Grazie infinite, ciao

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Gent.mo Enrico, naturalmente era la prima cosa che avevo guardato ma non è che sia poi così chiaro in quanto dice: 
> (2) rateazione/regione/prov/mese rif: 	indicare il mese di riferimento, nell’esempio 03 
> quindi mi parla di "mese" quando io devo ragionare a "trimestre", e nella descrizione non specifica alcun periodo. 
> Comunque per il momento sto andando avanti con le indicazioni di Danilo. 
> Grazie infinite, ciao

  Il mese è quello finale del periodo di riferimento. Essendo l'obbligo di versamento (il periodo di riferimento) stabilito in ciascun trimestre nel corso del quale è stato erogato il dividendo i mesi sono 03-06-09-12, come diceva Danilo.

----------

